# Intel Core I 7 5820K Virtualization and KVM enabled

## Keruskerfuerst

My computer runs faster, when I enable virtualzation in the UEFi Bios and KVM in the kernel.

Why?

----------

## TigerJr

what speed are you get? )))

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

and where?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The boot time is reduced and the computer tuns faster: I think 20% increased speed time.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Sat Dec 26, 2015 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

faster than light-speed? Did you catch him than hi tries to escape?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

tests, please

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I have contacted the Intel support before christmas, but they did not say anything/known anything about the interaction virtualization - kvm.

I think it has to do with threads support.

----------

## TigerJr

lol

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I think, virtualization enables support for 10 threads for each core.

----------

## TigerJr

what disables support of 10 threads? i didn't see where you get problem and what pushed you to use hypervisor ...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Bios setting of virtualization.

----------

## TigerJr

How do you know that bios didn't use many threads? What tests are you use?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Test of speed and brain...

----------

